# Anyone use Vet Rx on dogs?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

My dog has had ear mite issues off and on for awhile. The med i got from vet awhile ago doesn't really work all that well. I put some Vet Rx in her ears this morning b/c it worked so well on the goats - anyone else tried this?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't see where it would hurt but if it doesn't work do you have ivomec injectable? Put a few drops(minus needle) and masagge into ears. Repeat every few days for about 2 weeks-depending on how bad they are. I worked at a vet and we did this on kittens sometimes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure do it is great for their ear infections and I just used it on my hubby's ear infection. He said it felt really good.


----------

